# What to do when you have two versions of the same piece?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm working on a potential piece I'd like to submit for a video game, intended to be possibly a menu screen loop, both versions are heavy with the 7th keys, however, one is more minor based, and one is major based, but essentially they are the same piece, I very rarely write different versions of pieces, it usually happens when I'm working on something different and realize that it's basically the same thing with a few minor changes, like key sig, or some subtle chord changes, how do I decide what to use?


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

What sounds best in the place you want it to be used.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

try flipping a coin


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I was going for something mellow, loopable, and would give the impression of waiting, both of these do that, it's just that one is major, and one is minor. I suppose it really comes down to the game I submit it for though doesn't it?


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

There should be a difference.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Keep it for a rainy day


----------

